
Google hires firm known for anti-union efforts - AndrewBissell
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/20/technology/Google-union-consultant.html
======
chmaynard
After a 35-year career writing software for various companies, my biggest
regret is that I never insisted on a written contract. If I had, the companies
I worked for probably would have lost interest in hiring me. Professionals
insist on written contracts. Tech workers do not, but they should. I believe
this is what tech companies fear most.

~~~
hdhdhdd
Having worked as software engineer for big it companies, the job offer looks
like a contract - are you referring to something else than a written job offer
contract?

~~~
chmaynard
Yes. Ask a senior executive in your company if you can see their employment
contract. Doctors and lawyers usually have written contracts tailored to their
specific requirements and responsibilities. Professional athletes would never
work without a contract.

~~~
metters
Might be a dumb question, but I am not a native speaker: What is the
difference between a written contract and a job offer?

~~~
Red_Leaves_Flyy
A job offer is an agreement for $x compensation for x hours worked.

A contract specifies what that work is and is not. If it's not in the contract
and I don't do it, well that sucks, for my employer. Without a contract I
could be fired for cause.

------
acruns
What happened to "Don't Be Evil"? How did it go so wrong?

~~~
chrisseaton
Is it really 'evil' to disagree with unions? Doesn't seem like a particularly
controversial, unusual, or unreasonable viewpoint, among people from all
backgrounds and political alignments, workers and leaders alike.

~~~
brmgb
Yes, it is really evil for a corporation to disagree with the concept of
unionisation (I don't actually understand what it means to disagree with
unions).

The relationship between employer and employee is a fundamentally uneven one.
The ability to organise and cooperate amongst employees to bargain on an even
ground is an important right, a right which was hard won by our forefathers.

> Doesn't seem like a particularly controversial, unusual, or unreasonable
> viewpoint, among people from all backgrounds, workers and leaders alike.

Widespread opposition to unionisation is fairly unique to the USA, a country
with both a shockingly low level of unionisation, poor working conditions in
regard to its richness and high inequality.

~~~
Smithalicious
Your post only makes sense when you frame the employer-employee relationship
as adversarial. When you frame it as working together to create wealth for
both parties, unions, which make money when employees and employers are in
conflict, seem like a much less appealing idea.

~~~
brmgb
> unions, which make money when employees and employers are in conflict

That's non sense. Unions are not for profit organisations making money during
conflict.

Most unions are not for profit association representing their members for
collective bargaining. Companies can and do have good relationship with
unions. It is in everyone interest that the company works. It's just easier to
negociate when you have collective power and can have a meaningful impact.

Also companies absolutely are not there to create wealth for their workers.
Google especially has an history with non poaching agreements.

------
adg29
My guess is that the most outspoken and principled activists among the Google
workforce will find themselves singled out. If they navigate an exit wisely it
could be great for them personally and the industry at large. The upside is
that by managing an exit from adverse working environments, their passion
experience and pedigree will likely fuel some great upstarts.

I really hope these people choose their battles wisely and use their force for
good. Not to transform a firm, but rather to disrupt the status quo of an
entire industry, without needing association to a name like Google or FB.

